

Does anyone find it creepy that gmail also tracks your mouse movement? - anandpdoshi
http://imgur.com/nYGgU0i

======
pixelmade
Not really.

------
planetjay
Facebook does too. And it'll try to refresh ads just before you close your
window.

~~~
anandpdoshi
Thanks. I didn't know this. I get that they need to monitor clicks for
revenue, but mouse movements!

